# Traditional Spanish Dish



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

On any typical day in a Spanish kitchen a meat pie is been baked ;meat ,fish ,chicken ,normally of whatever leftover stew or just made from scratch ,is simple, cheap and filling .I baked this one this morning after spending some time with my cousin who just return from the Mother Land after seeing our family there and eating a few of this.
275 grams of flour ,2 teasp of baking powder ,2 eggs ,2 ounces of milk and 2 of olive oil ,dash of salt and for a little taste and color a dash of paprika if you like. All this into the food processor or bowl ,knead for a minute or two and allow to rest . The filling should be cold before going into the dough and oven at 350* .Traditionally made from dry sausage ,ham and boil eggs but beef stew without all the juices so not to get the dough wet or Spanish salted cod fish ,is delicious .This one is Italian sweet sausage with mozzarella cheese .You can brush it with an egg wash if you like for a nice golden color too . I use my Coleman camping oven for about 30-40 minutes but like anything else the aroma will tell you and also the bottom of the glass dish will show you that the pie is browning too.


----------

